# VW Manipulation der Testergebnise - Folgen für Deutschland und VW?



## Krumnix (22 September 2015)

Hallo.

Ihr habt ja sicher alle schon in den Medien den Skandal zu VW und deren Manipulation der Abgastests gehört.
Was haltet ihr davon? Kann das VW kosten? Müssen wir uns Sorgen um den Standort Deutschland machen?

Wir als Zulieferer für VW sind schon sehr besorgt über die Geschichte. Ich denke, das gut 2Mio. Menschen in
Deutschland direkt/indirekt von VW abhängig sind. Vielleicht sogar noch mehr. Wenn VW die Klagewelle nicht
überlebt, dann gute Nacht.....


----------



## marlob (22 September 2015)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ihr habt ja sicher alle schon in den Medien den Skandal zu VW und deren Manipulation der Abgastests gehört.
> Was haltet ihr davon? Kann das VW kosten? Müssen wir uns Sorgen um den Standort Deutschland machen?
> ...


Dann springt der Steuerzahler schon ein. Systemrelevant und so...
Und das Land Niedersachsen ist Miteigentümer


----------



## UniMog (22 September 2015)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Wir als Zulieferer für VW sind schon sehr besorgt über die Geschichte. Ich denke, das gut 2Mio. Menschen in
> Deutschland direkt/indirekt von VW abhängig sind. Vielleicht sogar noch mehr. Wenn VW die Klagewelle nicht
> überlebt, dann gute Nacht.....



Warum sollte man die Klagewelle nicht überleben ????  USA ist nicht der Weltmarkt sonst einfach nicht bezahlen und VW-USA aus dem Lieferprogramm streichen.
Du wirst sehen das wird nicht passieren.


----------



## Ralle (22 September 2015)

Vielleicht hört dann auch endlich mal auf, dass VW seine Autos in den USA "verschenkt" und die Dummen deutschen VW-Kunden das hier mit ihren PKW mitbezahlen. Alles nur, weil der Oberhirni bei VW den absurden Traum hat, um jeden Preis (und was das bedeutet, das sieht man ja nun leider!) "Weltmarktführer" zu werden.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 September 2015)

Mir fehlen die Worte. Haben die wirklich geglaubt, dass 
sie mit so etwas durch kommen?

Solche Machenschaften kommen doch in der Praxis immer
irgendwann ans Licht. In diesem Umfang kann das einer 
alleine nicht machen, irgendwann gibt es Zoff, dann sickert 
etwas durch ...

VW lässt sich jetzt halt in Form einer Strafe von den Amis 
den Gewinn abschöpfen und macht dann weiter wie bisher.

Wenn wir dann solch dumme Manager noch mit nachteiligen 
Verträgen wie TTIP kombinieren, dann müssen die Amerikaner
nicht mehr arbeiten  wir finanzieren sie dann komplett.


----------



## vollmi (22 September 2015)

Das VW das nicht überleben wird, das glaub ich nicht. Denn VW ist ja nicht der einzige Konzern mit der netten idee in der Software Prüfstandsläufe zu erkennen. Dasselbe wird ja bei diversen Marken auch mit dem Abgasgeräusch gemacht. Für die Lärmmessung schliessen die Abgasklappen und machen die Karre leise und sobalds auf die Strasse geht wirds laut.

Und wenn man z.B. die Vorgaben von Euro6 anschaut, wie will man diese mit einem Modernen Motor und hoher Leistung einhalten? Da müsste man so mager laufen lassen dass dir alles schmilzt. Die meisten Autos laufen supermager im Prüfstandszyklus, aber sobald man mal Dampf gibt fetten die an als gäbs kein Morgen (müssen sich ja auch um den Block zu schützen)

Ich finds aber Lustig das gerade ein Land welches für ihre Gasguzzler berüchtigt ist, die strengeren Abgasvorschriften hat als die EU "wir reglementieren alles" Vorschriften.

PS: Ich hab letztens einen Tesla 85D probegefahren, ich bin verliebt, will jemand ne Corvette kaufen?

mfG René


----------



## bike (22 September 2015)

Das Geld, das wir nicht für "Flüchtlinge" ausgeben, holen uns die Amis aus den Taschen.
Ist es nicht schön, dass wir "Deutschen" uns so schön ausnehmen lassen?
TTIP wird dem noch den Deckel draufsetzen.
Da kann dann jeder gegen jeden klagen und keiner bekommt es mit.

Sind wir hier wirklich im Verdummungsstrahl aus dem Weltall?

Vor langen Jahren haben wir noch demonstriert und wollten die Welt verbessern und lebenswerter machen, doch heute?
Wir sind zu alt und die Jungen wollen nur schnell Kohle machen, schade.

VW ist da nur ein Teil von dem System und ich finde gut, dass denen in die Weichteile getreten wird.
Hat nur zu lange gedauert.


bike


----------



## oliver.tonn (22 September 2015)

Ich denke für VW könnte es sehr teuer werden weil sie nicht amerikanisch sind. Würden alle gleich behandelt in den USA dürfte es VW, für deren Verhältnisse, nicht extrem viel kosten. Als GM die Probleme mit den Zündschlössern hatte mussten diese nur 900 Mio. $ zahlen und da gab es Tote.


----------



## vollmi (22 September 2015)

Ich denke der Schaden für VW wird nicht so gross, da sie ja gut mit den Behörden zusammenarbeiten.
http://www.der-postillon.com/2015/09/der-hausmeister-wars-vw-prasentiert.html

mfG René


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 September 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich denke der Schaden für VW wird nicht so gross, da sie ja gut mit den Behörden zusammenarbeiten.
> http://www.der-postillon.com/2015/09/der-hausmeister-wars-vw-prasentiert.html
> 
> mfG René




Dann ist ja wieder alles gut  ....


----------



## Chräshe (23 September 2015)

Wir betreiben zu wenig Wirtschaftsspionage. Sonst wüssten wir, wie all die anderen die Grenzwerte einhalten können... 😅


----------



## silverfreaky (24 September 2015)

Wie wenn das eine neue Erkentnis wäre, mit den Abgaswerten.Das hat einen ellenlangen Bart.Wie ich schon schrieb den Cowboys wird Deutschland zu stark.
Erst der unkontrollierte plötzliche Flüchtlingsstrom,jetzt der Angriff auf den Automobilsektor und vorher die Verhinderung des Geschäftemachens mit Putin.

Ob das mal Zufälle sind?Nur die Chinesen können sie nicht kontrollieren, die haben die ganzen Ami-Schulden aufgekauft.mann darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Krumnix (24 September 2015)

VW sollte jetzt meiner Meinung nach nicht sich alles von den Amis gefallen lassen. Sie sollten in den Angriff gehen und auch die anderen Hersteller anschwärzen.
Denn sind wir mal ehrlich, jeder in den Branche macht sowas. 
Mit kann keiner erzählen, das mein 2009 Passat CC, den ich mit 5L/100KM gefahren bin schlechter Werte haben soll als mein neuer Insignia, den ich mit 6,5L fahre.
Gleiche Strecke, gleiche Fahrweise, gleiche Motorgröße, nur der VW hat Euro 4, der Opel 5. 
Die ganzen Normen sind doch eh für den Popo. 
Naja, zumindest ist die Aktie wieder steil nach oben, nachdem Winterkorn zurückgetreten ist......


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 September 2015)

Interessanter Kommentar: http://www.n-tv.de/wirtschaft/Mr-Dax-Volkswagen-Skandal-ist-gar-keiner-article16002516.html


----------



## Krumnix (25 September 2015)

Das ist auf den Punkt gebracht. Ganz ehrlich. Wenn ich Chef von VW wäre, würde ich alle Werke und Filialen in der USA schließen, keine Autos mehr da verkaufen und den Service komplett einstellen.
Ich glaube, dann würden sie plötzlich vor der Tür stehen und sagen "Ei das bisschen Abgas ist doch nicht so schlimm, aber die 100.000 Arbeitslose dann doch"!
Amen


----------



## mariob (8 Oktober 2015)

Hi,
ein interessanter Link dazu mit einer interessanten und vor allem nachvollziehbaren Ansicht. Für die ganz eiligen das letzte Viertel des Textes, aber auch der Rest ist sehr lesenswert:
http://if-blog.de/guestauthor/mein-freund-der-softwarebetrueger/

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (11 Oktober 2015)

Gestern  beim Bier haben wir die Frage diskutiert, ob wir auch Software schreiben würden mit der betrogen wird.
Wie denkt ihr darüber?
Würdet ihr eurem Chef die rote Karte zeigen, wenn er das von euch fordern würde?
Ist es Arbeitsverweigerung solch eine Software nicht zu schreiben?


bike


----------



## Morymmus (11 Oktober 2015)

Meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es - gerade bei Entwicklern -/Leute, die so tief in ihrem Thema stecken, das sie den Blick für das große ganze verlieren.
So könnte ich mit vorstellen, das jemand am untersten Ende der "Nahrungskette" ein Tool schreibt, das erkennt, wenn der Motor lastfrei läuft - zur Vermeidung von Motorschaden, versteht sich....
Der nächste schreibt eine Funktion, die - natürlich nur zum Schutz des Motors - das Gemisch magerer macht, wenn das o.g. Tool meldet, das keine Last anliegt.
Dem koordinierenden Vorgesetzten ist sicher klar (oder sollte es zumindest sein) was das Zusammenspiel dieser beiden Funktionen in der Praxis bedeutet.....
Um damit auf die Frage von bike zurück zu kommen:

Ich habe in der Vergangenheit meinem Arbeitgeber gegenüber bei "unsauberen" Arbeitsaufträgen meine Bedenken geäußert - wurden diese gehört -> Thema erledigt.
Wurden diese nicht gehört, so habe ich mir meine Einwände in Schriftform vom Arbeitgeber abzeichnen lassen (ihr würdet euch wundern, was für Denkprozesse so ein Schriftstück in Gang setzt  )
Das gilt natürlich nur für Aufgabenstellungen, bei denen ich die Auswirkungen auf den Gesamtprozess überschauen bzw. abschätzen kann.


Mich treibt aber noch ein zweiter Gedanke um gerade:

Ich fahre selber einen "ehrlich rußenden" 2004er TDI, 77KW/105PS.
Beruflich habe ich verschiedene VW-Dieselmodelle gefahren, die nun rückwirkend die Schummel-Software hatten.
Meinem subjektiven Fahrgefühl nach haben "moderne" Diesel bei gleicher nomineller Leistung (77KW) deutlich weniger Dynamik und Kraft als meiner.
Wenn ich nun lese, das diese Motoren nur auf dem Prüfstand ihre Abgaswerte einhalten und auf der Strasse ein deutlich fetteres Gemisch fahren, so bedeutet das doch, das ein Software-Update den Motor IMMER mit den Mager-Einstellungen laufen lassen würde (wegen der Abgaswerte).....
Ich frage mich ganz ehrlich, ob ich ein solches Update wirklich würde haben wollen.
VW sollte dann aber bitte auch so ehrlich sein und anstatt dem Gaspedal einen Satz Ketcar-Pedale einbauen - denn gegen die aktuellen Dieselmotoren ist mein 11 Jahre altes Schätzchen schon heute im Gokart-Modus....

***nur so ein Gedanke**"


----------



## mariob (11 Oktober 2015)

Hi,
@Morymmus, prinzipiell sehe ich die eventuelle Evulotion einer solchen Softwareentwicklung genauso wie Du, nur eine kleine Korrektur: Die Abmagerei ist so nicht ganz richtig, es geht auch darum den Stickoxidwert zu senken. Magere ich das Gemisch Brennstoff - Luft ab ist zuviel Luft da und im der Stickstoff der Luft reagiert mit dem überschüssigen Sauerstoff. Deswegen gab / gibt es noch? Abgasrückführungen die in diesem Arbeitsbereich verbrannte Abgase in den Ansaugtrakt zurückführen um das zu verhindern. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe reichert man auch über Gebühr an, das führt dann zu höheren CO Wert. In meinen Augen ist auch das Trickserei die am ökologischen Grundgedanken vorbeigeht.
Fakt ist für mich nur eines, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist gegeben das die Karren allesamt lahmer werden oder mehr Sprit brauchen  oder oder und es wirft einen Haufen auch rechtlicher Probleme auf und so wie es aussieht gärt es auch bei anderen Herstellern.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## norustnotrust (11 Oktober 2015)

Morymmus schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es - gerade bei Entwicklern -/Leute, die so tief in ihrem Thema stecken, das sie den Blick für das große ganze verlieren.
> So könnte ich mit vorstellen, das jemand am untersten Ende der "Nahrungskette" ein Tool schreibt, das erkennt, wenn der Motor lastfrei läuft - zur Vermeidung von Motorschaden, versteht sich....
> Der nächste schreibt eine Funktion, die - natürlich nur zum Schutz des Motors - das Gemisch magerer macht, wenn das o.g. Tool meldet, das keine Last anliegt.



Also sorry aber das ist mir dann doch eine Sour zu naiv. Es kann mir niemand erzählen dass bei Autos einfach von Entwicklern  "irgendetwas" aus Spieltrieb eingebaut werden kann und das ist  schließlich auch gut so.
http://www.n-tv.de/wirtschaft/Bosch...-alle-Hinweise-ignoriert-article16020431.html

Und ich finde ja das Schwelgen in Verschwörungstheorien ganz nett und ich verstehe auch die Rolle die VW für die europäische Wirtschaft hat. Auch die USA/Diesel Thematik ist mir geläufig. Nichtsdestotrotz ist eine Software die eine Prüfsituation erkennt und vorsätzlich die Parameter anpasst eindeutig Betrug und kein Kavaliersdelikt. Ich kann hier keine mildernden Umstände erkennen. Ich denke aber dass der Schaden für VW nicht so riesig ausfallen wird wie das in den Sensationsmeldungen postuliert wird und uns daher weder der Untergang von VW, noch der Untergang des Abendlandes bevorsteht.


----------



## silverfreaky (11 Oktober 2015)

Also das macht mir keiner weiss.Die wo das taten wussten was sie tun.Befehl kam von oben.Bitte hier den gesunden Menschenverstand walten lassen.


----------



## Morymmus (11 Oktober 2015)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Also sorry aber das ist mir dann doch eine Sour zu naiv. Es kann mir niemand erzählen dass bei Autos einfach von Entwicklern  "irgendetwas" aus Spieltrieb eingebaut werden kann und das ist  schließlich auch gut so.



Ich habe nichts von Spieltrieb geschrieben, auch habe ich nicht behauptet, das das ein "Versehen" war.
Mein Punkt war lediglich, das man, durch gezielte Zergliederung und Verteilung von Aufgaben auch Firmen-intern einen wahren Hintergrund verschleiern kann.

Ich hatte dies an erster Stelle als Antwort auf bikes Frage gemeint: ich kann mich nur gegen illegale Anweisungen wehren, wenn ich diese auch als solche Durchblicke!

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## vollmi (11 Oktober 2015)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz ist eine Software die eine Prüfsituation erkennt und vorsätzlich die Parameter anpasst eindeutig Betrug und kein Kavaliersdelikt. Ich kann hier keine mildernden Umstände erkennen.



Was ist denn dann mit den Auspuffklappen z.B. von Porsche? Welche genau in den messrelevanten Zuständen die Schalldämpfer zuschalten aber ausserhalb z.B. auch im Stand die Klappen aufmachen?
Ich meine im gegensatz zum Abgas ist dies ja etwas was jeder Depp merkt. Trotzdem ist es absolut legal im normalen Fahrbetrieb viel lauter unterwegs zu sein als im Messzyklus wo man durch die Lärmmessung kommen muss.

mfG René


----------



## bike (11 Oktober 2015)

Also bis jetzt ist mir nicht klar, ob ihr bei Softwareschweinereien mitmachen würdet oder nicht.
Morymmus hat seine Sicht geschrieben, dass er, wenn er eine unzulässige Anweisung bekommt und dies erkennt, sich von Chef bestätigen lässt, dass alles richtig ist.
Es geht mir nicht um Auspuffklappen oder ob die entsprechenden VW diesen oder jenen Nachteil haben.
Ich wüsste nicht was ich tun würde, wenn mein Chef von mir verlangen würde etwas zu manipulieren.
Der tut das nicht, denke ich mal.
So wie mir geht es auch meinen Kollegen und Freunden, Anweisung befolgen oder nicht?
Was soll, darf oder muss man machen?


bike


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Oktober 2015)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat als Maschinenbauer mal bei einem Automobilzulieferer gearbeitet.
Vorgabe: Ein Bauteil x für den Preis y zu bauen.
Es wird festgestellt, dass es nicht möglich ist das Bauteil für den Preis zu bauen, damit es die angestrebte Stabilität hat. Projektleiter wird durch einen neuen ersetzt, kommt zum gleichen Ergebnis. Das geht so lange weiter, bis jemand das Bauteil trotz der Probleme für den Preis baut. Vielleicht weil er wegen Familie, Kind, Hauskauf o.Ä. seinen Job auf keinen Fall verlieren will.


----------



## vollmi (11 Oktober 2015)

bike schrieb:


> So wie mir geht es auch meinen Kollegen und Freunden, Anweisung befolgen oder nicht?
> Was soll, darf oder muss man machen?



Ich würde mich zu sowas eher nicht überreden lassen. Allerdings kann ich nicht unter Druck gesetzt werden, weder bin ich auf genau diesen Job angewiesen noch auf das Geld.

Wäre ich in der Position eine Familie ernähren zu müssen sähe das vermutlich anders aus. Meine Nächsten sind mir näher als das Gesetz.

Und nochmal anders sähe es wohl aus wenn durch solche Mauscheleien zum direkten Tode oder Verletzung von Menschen führen könnten.

mfG René


----------



## hucki (11 Oktober 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Also bis jetzt ist mir nicht klar, ob ihr bei Softwareschweinereien mitmachen würdet oder nicht.


Ich denke mal, dass man das gar nicht so wirklich sagen kann.
Weil das sicher in den wenigsten Fällen ein so klarer Einschnitt: "Wir machen jetzt was Ungestzliches!", sondern eher ein schleichender Prozess: "Dreh' mal da ein bißchen. Oh' reicht noch nicht. Dann dreh mal da ein wenig." ist. Und plötzlich steckt man mitten drin und versucht das Gescheiteste draus zu machen.




Morymmus schrieb:


> Ich habe in der Vergangenheit meinem Arbeitgeber gegenüber bei "unsauberen" Arbeitsaufträgen meine Bedenken geäußert - wurden diese gehört -> Thema erledigt.
> Wurden diese nicht gehört, so habe ich mir meine Einwände in Schriftform vom Arbeitgeber abzeichnen lassen (ihr würdet euch wundern, was für Denkprozesse so ein Schriftstück in Gang setzt  )


Und wieder stellt sich bikes' Frage: Was macht man, wenn der Arbeitgeber einem bei der Vorlage eines solchen Schriftstückes den Vogel zeigt statt zu unterschreiben?
Kündigen?


----------



## mariob (11 Oktober 2015)

Also,
ich sage es mal so, bisher konnte ich mich noch immer weigern - so einen Vorfall gab es erst vor 14 Tagen, allerdings auf viel gefährlicherer Ebene obwohl ich bei der Sache wahrscheinlich sowieso außen vor geblieben wäre. Ich habe es so kommuniziert das der Unterschreibende - in dem Fall Scheffe ganzgroß mein gegenwärtiger Ernährer ist und ich auf diesen noch eine Weile angewiesen sein wollte. Das hat dann funktioniert.
Ansonsten sehe ich das so wie der Kollege mit dem unaussprechlichen Namen - meist werden solche Projekte versteckt angegangen oder halt eine Diagnosefunktion umgestrickt bis es paßt. Das kann auch ohne das Wissen desjenigen geschehen der das Ding ursprünglich geschrieben hat.
Was in meinem Link ein paar Threads weiter oben klar wird (Lesebefehl für alles!), das es offensichtlich zumindest in der EU nicht direkt strafbar ist was hier mit den Karren gemacht wurde. Und insofern wird die Situation nicht einfacher, da der Programmierer zunächst bestenfalls moralisch verwerfliches tut. Und das in dem Wissen das es die anderen auch nicht anders machen weil es technisch garnicht anders geht.
Klare Antwort von mir für diesen Fall: Ich weiß es nicht. Wahrscheinlich würde ich es lediglich für mich dokumentieren, mit allen Belegen dazu (Mailverkehr etc.) und entsprechend darauf hinweisen ohne Hinweis auf meine eigene Dokumentation. Bei Gefahr von Personenschäden ein eindeutiges Nein mit allen Konsequenzen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (11 Oktober 2015)

Und,
@ThomasV2.1, hier mal noch was untermauerndes zu der von Dir beschriebenen Nummer:
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchiv/wirtschaft/article104507041/Sicherheitsbedenken-beim-A380.html

Gruß
Mario


----------



## norustnotrust (11 Oktober 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Was ist denn dann mit den Auspuffklappen z.B. von Porsche? Welche genau in den messrelevanten Zuständen die Schalldämpfer zuschalten aber ausserhalb z.B. auch im Stand die Klappen aufmachen?
> Ich meine im gegensatz zum Abgas ist dies ja etwas was jeder Depp merkt. Trotzdem ist es absolut legal im normalen Fahrbetrieb viel lauter unterwegs zu sein als im Messzyklus wo man durch die Lärmmessung kommen muss.



Ich verstehe das Argument nicht. Wenn es legal ist dann ist es nicht vergleichbar. Wenn es illegal ist dann ist das auch kein Argument. Oder sagtst du zum Strafrichter "T'schuldigung aber Sie können mich nicht für den Diebstahl verurteilen, schließlich macht mein Nachbar das auch!"?


----------



## Ralle (11 Oktober 2015)

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das wirklich legal ist. Wenn ich bei meinem Mopped einen lauten Auspuff anmontiere, dann erlischt sofort die Betriebserlaubnis, es gibt auch Auspuffanlagen für Moppeds, bei denen man Schalldämpfer austauschen, Klappen schließen kann etc. alles definitiv illegal. Wenn Porsche das darf, dann sind da andere Schweinereien im Spiel, Lobbyismus, Bestechung, vorstellen kann ich mir da alles.


----------



## Boxy (11 Oktober 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Was ist denn dann mit den Auspuffklappen z.B. von Porsche? Welche genau in den messrelevanten Zuständen die Schalldämpfer zuschalten aber ausserhalb z.B. auch im Stand die Klappen aufmachen?



Das kannst aber nicht damit vergleichen, da durch die Klappe ja keine Emissionswerte verändert werden! Es wird nur ein Teil des Schalldämpfers umgangen.
Die Klappe nutzt die Vorgaben der Verordnung aus, das halt Autos während der Fahrt eine höhere Lautstärke haben dürfen als z.B. bei 50 km/h 
Ebenfalls hat die Klappe bzw. das Fahrzeug mit Klappe ne Freigabe vom KBA!


Jedenfalls wurden die Entwickler bestimmt mit unter Druck gesetzt, einen günstigen Motor zu entwickeln für max Preis x.
Heute ist es halt auch so, machst manches nicht oder erreichst manches nicht, wird dir gedroht oder ggf gleich gekündigt!
Die Frage hier ist dann einfach, wer hat es angeordnet und wer hat es alles geduldet? 

Es gab auch schon beim VW Zeiten (in den 90'zigern) da wurde kpl. Motoren eingestampft (glaube es war der Flimo Motor) nur weil Piech bei der Testfahrt nix merkte ...
Da wurden etliches Geld versenkt, man hatte wohl solch etwas mal wieder vertuschen wollen!
Die Frage bleibt halt, wie trifft das ganze unsere Wirtschaft


----------



## vollmi (11 Oktober 2015)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Argument nicht. Wenn es legal ist dann ist es nicht vergleichbar. Wenn es illegal ist dann ist das auch kein Argument. Oder sagtst du zum Strafrichter "T'schuldigung aber Sie können mich nicht für den Diebstahl verurteilen, schließlich macht mein Nachbar das auch!"?



Naja ich sehe es eher so dass das Abgasvergehen ähnlich lief wie das mit der Lautstärke. Für die Abgasnorm die erreicht werden soll werden Prüfvorschriften erstellt und die Karre erfüllt die Norm in allen zu prüfenden Gegebenheiten. Das ist bei der Lautstärke ja auch so. Dass man in der Lautstärkenorm also dem Prüfstand der das Misst alles einhält heisst ja nicht das man danach legal lärmen kann wie man lustig ist.
Oder eben eigentlich heisst es das ja eben doch.

Eben Im Prüfstand alles gut. in freier Wildbahn zu laut und zu stinkig. Wieso ist das eine kein Problem (lautstärke) und das andere (Abgas) soll Illegal sein?

Es ist doch beides eine Belastung für die Umwelt welche man klein haben will.

Ich weiss das hört sich jetzt von mir lächerlich an fahr ich doch selber mit nem AMI rum. Aber da behauptet ja auch keiner dass er sparsam und leise ist 

mfg René


----------



## vollmi (11 Oktober 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das wirklich legal ist. Wenn ich bei meinem Mopped einen lauten Auspuff anmontiere, dann erlischt sofort die Betriebserlaubnis, es gibt auch Auspuffanlagen für Moppeds, bei denen man Schalldämpfer austauschen, Klappen schließen kann etc. alles definitiv illegal. Wenn Porsche das darf, dann sind da andere Schweinereien im Spiel, Lobbyismus, Bestechung, vorstellen kann ich mir da alles.



Das ist ja nicht nur bei Porsche so. Die neue Corvette (die hat allerdings keine Manuell Klappe AUF Taste) ist auch so aufgebaut, genauso wie Lamborghini und etliche andere.
In der Schweiz wird ab nächstem Jahr zumindest die manuelle Öffnung der Klappen unzulässig. Automatisch ist allerdings immernoch zulässig.

mfG René


----------



## Ralle (11 Oktober 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht nur bei Porsche so. Die neue Corvette (die hat allerdings keine Manuell Klappe AUF Taste) ist auch so aufgebaut, genauso wie Lamborghini und etliche andere.
> In der Schweiz wird ab nächstem Jahr zumindest die manuelle Öffnung der Klappen unzulässig. Automatisch ist allerdings immernoch zulässig.
> 
> mfG René



Da kann mal mal sehen, gleiches Recht für Alle?
Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich wild auf laute Moppeds bin, aber in wenig grummeln dürfen die schon.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Oktober 2015)

Boxy schrieb:


> Das kannst aber nicht damit vergleichen, da durch die Klappe ja keine Emissionswerte verändert werden! Es wird nur ein Teil des Schalldämpfers umgangen.



Lärm ist doch auch eine Emission und macht auch Krank!


----------



## vollmi (11 Oktober 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Da kann mal mal sehen, gleiches Recht für Alle?
> Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich wild auf laute Moppeds bin, aber in wenig grummeln dürfen die schon.



Ich denke bei Motorrädern läuft das genau gleich:
https://www.google.ch/url?sa=t&rct=...rr8ujjdXXHhp0rI0Q&sig2=Nk4XGC8F2uQT0kus_aAg3w

Und ich meine ich find ja das Motorengeräusch auch cool und werde noch lange mit meiner Lauten Maschine rumfahren wenns sonst überall verboten ist (Bestandsschutz sei Dank) 

Aber es führt doch die Problematik etwas deutlicher ans Licht.
Der Gesetzgeber braucht eine Möglichkeit die Emission zu messen (gerichtlich verwertbar) und dieses Messen muss ja für alle gleich also normiert sein. Und ab da kann man den Prüfzyklus per software erkennen und drauf reagieren.

Und es macht ja auch durchaus sinn die Abgasvorschrift nicht immer einzuhalten. z.B. beim Beschleunigen anzufetten um die Maschine zu schützen. Wo fängt denn jetzt der Betrug an?

mfG René


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Oktober 2015)

und die Amis regen sich über Diesel-PKWs auf ...... lächerliches Volk


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXSEPb6pjzQ


----------



## RONIN (12 Oktober 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> und die Amis regen sich über Diesel-PKWs auf ...... lächerliches Volk
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXSEPb6pjzQ


Schon mal den Begriff "Coal Roller" gehört?

Hier ein schöner Galileo-Beitrag. Besonders schön wie die Umweltbeauftragte sagt dass das kein Problem sei.... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJwAr1SiBUk
Die haben nen totalen Dachschaden.


----------



## UniMog (12 Oktober 2015)

RONIN schrieb:


> Schon mal den Begriff "Coal Roller" gehört?
> 
> Hier ein schöner Galileo-Beitrag. Besonders schön wie die Umweltbeauftragte sagt dass das kein Problem sei....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJwAr1SiBUk
> Die haben nen totalen Dachschaden.



ja vor ein paar Wochen gesehen...... An diesen Bericht hab ich auch gedacht als ich Diesel und Abgaswerte gelesen hab....
VW baut immer noch ein TOP Autos mit oder ohne den kleinen Software-Trick


----------



## vollmi (12 Oktober 2015)

RONIN schrieb:


> Schon mal den Begriff "Coal Roller" gehört?



Die sind allerdings nicht original. Und ich behaupte mal frech, diese Leute haben sich nicht wirklich über VW aufgeregt.
Und die Amis behaupten bei den Dieselpickups ja auch nicht dass sie damit die Umwelt retten wie VW 

mfG René


----------



## RONIN (12 Oktober 2015)

Wenn du nen Passat zum Coal-Roller umbaust, werden Sie dir auf der Straße auch nicht unbedingt zujubeln, so wie in dem Beitrag....


----------



## Krumnix (12 Oktober 2015)

Problem bei der Sache mit VW und dem Diesel ist ja im Grunde nur in der USA ein "Problem". Denn dort werden bestimmte Werte erwartet, wenn man das Siegel "Clean Diesel" haben will. Diese Werte sind weit niedriger, als unsere Euro6-Norm. Jeder Hersteller weiß, dass dieser Wert sogut wie nie zu erreichen ist, wenn das Auto noch ein wenig Spass machen sollte. Daher wird sicher jeder irgendwie getrickst haben, um dieses Siegel zu erhalten, nicht nur VW.
Hier in Europa sind war die Autos mit dieser Software auch ausgestattet, weichen aber garnicht oder kaum von den Grenzwerten ab, sprich, sie sind in der Toleranz. Jedoch hypen unsere Medien das ganze künstlich auf.
Fakt ist zwar das VW mit dieser Praxis einen Betrug gemacht hat, aber es muss auch geklärt werden, ob direkter Schaden entstanden ist. Wenn mein VW BJ2014 5,2L Diesel schluckt und mein VW BJ2008 6,0L auf 100km, dann sind mir Abgaswerte erstmal egal, da ich keinen Schaden erhalten haben. Und wenn der neue 0,8L weniger verbraucht, dann sind das auch 0,8L weniger Schadstoffe, die ausgestoßen werden. 

Was aber viele sich nicht in den Kopf rufen ist der Hype um die sogenannten Alu-Blöcke. Jeder Hersteller will so einen Block einbauen um dann zu "glänzen", da irgendwelche unfähigen "Umweltheinis" meinen, dass der Alu-Block sooooo toll ist.
Fakt ist, dass der Alu-Block nach neustem Stand gerade mal noch 10kg leichter ist, als ein vergleichbarer Grauguss-Block mit gleichen Leistungswerten. Jedoch kostet der Alu-Block in der Herstellung das 20-fache an Energie und ist somit auch in der Anschaffung gut doppelt so teuer, wie ein Grauguss. Mit den 0,02L/100KM weniger Verbrauch, die der Alu hat, müsste man zig Millionen Kilometer fahren, um einen "Gewinn für Umwelt und Geldbeutel" zu erhalten -.- .... So ergeht es vielen Teilen in einem Auto oder im Grunde bei allen Gegenständen. Man "verbessert" etwas auf der einen Seite erzeugt aber auf der anderen Seite ein noch viel höher benötigtes Ressourcen-Niveau.
Ich sag nur, um noch eine Beispiel zu nennen, Photovoltaik. Selbst neuste Wafer/Module brauchen 20Jahre+ bis, sie ihr benötigte Energie zur Herstellung reingeholt haben.....


----------



## mariob (12 Oktober 2015)

Hi,
@Krumnix, das ist mit Solarthermie nicht anders, die Wartungskosten auch hier noch nicht eingerechnet.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## vollmi (12 Oktober 2015)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Selbst neuste Wafer/Module brauchen 20Jahre+ bis, sie ihr benötigte Energie zur Herstellung reingeholt haben.....



Gibts da irgendwelche Nachweise? Das würde ja bedeuten, dass sich in der Herstellung das letzte Jahrzehnt kaum was verbessert hat.

mfG René


----------



## bike (12 Oktober 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Gibts da irgendwelche Nachweise? Das würde ja bedeuten, dass sich in der Herstellung das letzte Jahrzehnt kaum was verbessert hat.
> 
> mfG René



Also was sich wie verändert hat, weiß ich und andere auch nicht.
Du kennst ja den Ausspruch:
Trau keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.
Hier:
http://www.ingenieur.de/Themen/Photovoltaik/Energiebilanz-Photovoltaik-besser
habe ich etwas gefunden, das relativ seriös klingt.


bike


----------



## vollmi (12 Oktober 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Trau keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.
> Hier:
> http://www.ingenieur.de/Themen/Photovoltaik/Energiebilanz-Photovoltaik-besser
> habe ich etwas gefunden, das relativ seriös klingt.



Das muss aber ziemlich gefälscht sein um aus 20+ Jahren 2- Jahre zu machen 

mfg René


----------



## Krumnix (12 Oktober 2015)

Der Bericht ist ja ganz ok, aber im Grunde geht es hier ja nicht um PV 
Aber um es mal kurz zu machen. Die Daten, die immer verwendet werden, spiegeln nie das wieder, was wirklich dahinter steht. Das ist auch beim Alu-Block, wie bei der PV gleich.
Klar kostet das Einschmelzen eines Alu-Barrens weniger Energie, aber bis aus dem Aluoxid aus der Erde, Alu-Barren werden, wird sehr viel Energie reingesteckt, was den direkten Vergleich
zu Eisen/Grauguss, das aus Eisenerz gewonnen wird, Alu sehr schlecht dastehen läßt.

Das Gleiche ist auch bei PV. Die Wafer selbst kosten "nix" wenn man sie durch die Anlage fährt, bearbeitet und dann Verbaut. Hier ist die Energie in 2-4 Jahren drin.
Nur bis aus "Sand" ein Wafer entsteht, und bis die Chemie, die zum Bearbeiten der Wafer-Seiten benötigt wird, hergestellt ist, und bis die Glasscheibe und der Rahmen fertig sind.....
wird sehr viel Energie benötigt, was den Ertrag dann auf 20 Jahre steigen läßt. Auch die Entsorgung der Module später spielt eine Rolle. In erster Linie ist die Solarzelle "nur" aus "Sand",
aber bei der Bearbeitung werden eine chemische Stoffe eingebracht, die man nicht vernachlässigen sollte, was später bei der Entsorgung auch wieder Energie frisst.
Die neueren Module sind nicht mehr so stark davon betroffen, so dass man sicher im Ganzen auf 15 Jahre kommt, aber das spielt ja hier jetzt keine große Rolle


----------



## Krumnix (12 Oktober 2015)

Unwichtig. Versehen -.-


----------



## mariob (12 Oktober 2015)

Hi,
bei PV von der Umweltsauerei und der Gefährlichkeit der Zwischenprodukte ganz zu schweigen. Auch bei Alu ist das ja ähnlich.
Edit: BtW, @Krumnix, hatte da nicht mal so eine bayrische Bude auch Magnesiumblöcke, was für Motoren das auch immer geworden sind?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Krumnix (12 Oktober 2015)

http://info.kopp-verlag.de/hintergr...nlagen-in-deutschland-energievernichter-.html
Das wollte ich damit sagen 
Zwar von 2012, aber soviel hat sich dort nicht getan, was man von "2" Jahren reden kann ....


----------



## Krumnix (12 Oktober 2015)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei PV von der Umweltsauerei und der Gefährlichkeit der Zwischenprodukte ganz zu schweigen. Auch bei Alu ist das ja ähnlich.
> Edit: BtW, @Krumnix, hatte da nicht mal so eine bayrische Bude auch Magnesiumblöcke, was für Motoren das auch immer geworden sind?
> 
> ...



Ja, hab ich gehört. BMW hat das gemacht. Technik ist sehr komplex und macht das ZKG nochmals um 1,5 fache teurer bei ca. 10kg Ersparnis.
Die Chemie und die Energie um aus den Vorkommen der Erde Magnesium zu gewinnen ist nochmal ein Stück höher als bei Alu.
Wenn man da mal durchliest, welche Nebenprodukte übrig bleiben, dann gute Nacht (http://www.periodensystem-online.de/index.php?el=12)


----------



## mariob (14 Oktober 2015)

Hi,
mal auf das sachliche reduziert:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...erte-anderer-Hersteller-bedeuten-2845319.html

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Oktober 2015)

Krumnix schrieb:


> http://info.kopp-verlag.de/hintergr...nlagen-in-deutschland-energievernichter-.html
> Das wollte ich damit sagen
> Zwar von 2012, aber soviel hat sich dort nicht getan, was man von "2" Jahren reden kann ....



Erstens ist nicht angegeben, wer dieses Gutachten 
beauftragt hat. Da gibt es ja einige Annahmen, bei 
denen es schon interessant wäre, in welche Richtung
diese gedeutet wurden bzw. werden mussten.

Zudem wurde die Globalisierung vergessen. Es gibt sicher
sonnen-reiche Produktionsstandorte, an denen das kw
viel günstiger ist als bei uns. Dann sieht die Rechnung
schon wieder anders aus.

Ich halte das Werk für einen mittelschweren Blödsinn.


----------



## mariob (17 Oktober 2015)

Hi,
hier mal ein Artikel das man doch bei diesem Theater mal ei wenig die Kirche im Dorf lassen sollte:
http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/46/46287/1.html
Keine Lektüre für die tatsächlich Verantwortlichen, denen ist wahrscheinlich wenig und großerText garniert mit Rot und Titten deutlich lieber, sonst wäre die Situation vielleicht auch ein wenig anders :-(.  Wobei ich nichts gegen Titten habe.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## dogasel (17 Oktober 2015)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Erstens ist nicht angegeben, wer dieses Gutachten
> beauftragt hat.
> 
> So wie Ich es gelesen hab waren das zwei Amerikanische Umweltschützer...Angeblich!!!!
> ...


----------

